# Multivitamin Comparison: Animal Pak vs. Orange Triad



## trodizzle

I've been a long time user of Animal Pak multivitamin. Recently I was sent a free sample of Orange Triad from a Controlled Labs rep and I figured I would do a spreadsheet breakdown of the ingredient differences between the two multis. 

The fields in yellow are categories where Animal Pak has more of any given ingredient.
The fields in orange are categories where Orange Triad has more of any given ingredient.
Orange Triad has a couple of proprietary blends that they don't break down on their label (not a fan of this).
Animal Pak overall seems to have a much larger profile compared to Orange Triad.

Here's the comparison:










Here's a link to my shared Google spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GUhzBIV-zVJ2ZwZ00hMyG67ZbnBImegoMIPU2_qC2h0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## PillarofBalance

Can you do a spreadsheet on urinary output of the multi so we can just fully realize multi vitamins are a scam and move on?


----------



## trodizzle

PillarofBalance said:


> Can you do a spreadsheet on urinary output of the multi so we can just fully realize multi vitamins are a scam and move on?



Need taste testers for that study.


----------



## PillarofBalance

trodizzle said:


> Need taste testers for that study.


Doc likes golden showers...


Dooooooc?


----------



## trodizzle

PillarofBalance said:


> Doc likes golden showers...
> 
> 
> Dooooooc?


----------



## GSgator

I have been using the animal pak flex and it seems to be working  I can always feel it when I go with out my glucosamine my only complain are all the damn pills you have to take.


----------



## Seeker

Best thing to do is check which vitamins  you are deficient in and take that solely. Multis are bs


----------



## trodizzle

Seeker said:


> Best thing to do is check which vitamins  you are deficient in and take that solely. Multis are bs



There are like 100 items on that list, how would you ever know?


----------



## TheLupinator

Worst spreadsheet ever


----------



## trodizzle

TheLupinator said:


> Worst spreadsheet ever


----------



## Seeker

trodizzle said:


> There are like 100 items on that list, how would you ever know?



You go and get a vitamin deficiency test at a lab. Once you have the results you get the specific vitamins you need


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Doc likes golden showers...
> 
> 
> Dooooooc?



You called? If a golden shower can add 100lbs to my total then I'm getting Joli's urine. Figure that stuff would be more potent than a camel's....


----------



## McDuffy

Thanks for posting this, you should post up some of your diet excel spreadsheets, i could use those


----------



## trodizzle

McDuffy said:


> Thanks for posting this, you should post up some of your diet excel spreadsheets, i could use those



They are all google docs. I can share them out if you wish. I will PM you a link then you can save a copy to your own google drive.


----------



## Assassin32

Multi vitamins are a complete waste of money.


----------



## j2048b

I was told by one of my old trainers who also formulates supps and is a doctor that orange triad is a no go, it has a bunch of echinacea in it and there are cases where people have toxicity from too much echinacea.... Thats why i steered clear of it, i take alive mens vitamins and no thats not a different way if saying "i take down the big D" FU c k e r s!


----------



## trodizzle

j2048b said:


> I was told by one of my old trainers who also formulates supps and is a doctor that orange triad is a no go, it has a bunch of echinacea in it and there are cases where people have toxicity from too much echinacea.... Thats why i steered clear of it, i take alive mens vitamins and no thats not a different way if saying "i take down the big D" FU c k e r s!



Yeah, I'm going through this free bottle then back to my Animal Pak.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I love orange triad. 



**** you guys.


----------

